# Helper Springs?



## 101123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Can anyone shed some light on the Dunlop ride rite system?.

I have a Winnebago Cheiftain,it has the system on it but i dont have a clue how it works!!.

I didnt get any info with the rv and am about to load it up for a trip tp Portugal.
I can see where you inflate,but dont know what pressure you should have to start with etc.
Any help would be much appreciated.
Thanks
Zola.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Zola
First type dunlop ride rite into your search engine.
Many useless sites will appear. try the relavent ones one by one.
Or try airbag man this is an australian firm but may give you a bit of information that you need.
Alternatively visit a local M H dealer and ask them to give you a description of the product and ask how it works etc.

Regards
Dave P


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

I fitted the equivalent RideRite/Firestone system to my Landau but they're pretty much of a much.
The bags can be inflated to a max of 100psi (I use 70 psi in mine when the motorbike is on the back and 60 when not) They make a tremendous difference to ride and handling and are well worth the money, especially if like me you import your own fron the States.
There are 2 ways to inflate/deflate the bags depending on how much trouble the fitter went to.
If he was a lazy g*t and didn't bother fitting the remote tubes, you will have to get under the coach and look at the top of the airbag housing where you should find a schrader valave (car tyre valve) to which you can connect either an airline or as i have found, due to limited capacity of the bags, a bike pump will suffice.
If the fitter did a "proper" job, the remote airlines will be fitted to the bags and then run outboard to a suitable rigid fixing point from where you can connect an airline or pump.
Please dont ask me where these will be cos it's like asking how longs a piece of string! The remote ends could be anywhere.....
Middle of wheel arch
Inside a locker (as I did)
Drilled into the side wall or end cap
You'll just have to scout around I'm afraid.
Depending on fitness, it's probably quicker to just dive underneath and check the bags to see if the lines are actually fitted.


----------



## 101123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Zaskar u r a gent,
I found the valves,nice and neat inside the wheel arches,
once again this forum has given me the answer,
Thanks 
Zola


----------

